# 722 loses guide data



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

My 722 may be losing the hard drive. For the last three weeks when I scroll out to see if any movies need to be recorded I get out about 48 hours and get a message saying :guide data is out dated, would you like to reinstall, this will take 5 minutes". For the first 5 times I said yes but the message reappeared 48 hours later every time. The next 4 times or so I did a cold reboot with the same results. All my signal strengths are good and the 722 is set to take downloads at 2am. Is there anything else I can do from my end? Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you own it - take the drive out and test in your PC (search for programs MHDD or Victoria).

If not, go to to Diagnostics, Counters, scroll down 6-7 [PgDn] times and tell us what HDD's counters it have.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Counters are as follows.
7 = FSCK:0 4-04-11 3:52am
8 = Transfer Mode :0
9 = Fail FS Count: 0
10 = Fail Amount Count: 1
11 = HDD Smart Status: 0
12 = HDD Last Fcode X 0X000
13 = HDD Start Count; 1
14 = RCount E:V:A:M 0:2:1:0
15 = Mcount E:M 2:1
16 = DST Count: Result 0:0X00
17 = HDD EFS RF Fail Count: 0
I don't know what any of these numbers mean but I hope you do. Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can you add temperature values ?

So far, that numbers are OK.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

From what I've seen on mine and others 722's the temps look normal. High 138, Low 109, Average 129.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I had a similar problem, short guide data. Cured mine by changing the auto download time from 3am to 4am. No problem since then.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks I'll give that a shot.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

So far so good. Since I changed my auto upload time the guide is humming along. Can you knock on wood on the internet?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It is now 4-16 and still no problems. It seems that changing the download time has fixe3d my problem. Thanks all.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

%-23 and still no problems.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

5-23 and still no more problems.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Mine is still working too. Now I'm thinking of changing it back to the original download time to see if it messes it up. Just thinking though..................


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

inazsully said:


> 5-23 and still no more problems.


Interesting! This almost sounds like an issue deep in the bowels of the OS (Linux-based, I believe) with how Daylight Saving Time/Return To Standard Time is dealt with twice a year at 2:00 AM. Perhaps that's why the default is 3:00 AM. The software fix at the OS level may/could be a nightmare (or impossible) to address given the design of the OS. Glad that your new time is working out!


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

If I ever have the problem again, and this is the second time, I'll know how to fix it.


----------

